# Kolles Audi R10 driver lineups for Le Mans.



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

From the Audi Sport Facebook page: 

#14 : Albers/Tucker/Rodrigues
#15 : Bakkerud/Jarvis/Bouchut

What is interesting is that Kolles was offered to keep his R10s in 2009 spec provided that no Audi factory drivers with previous races in a R10 were entered. Albers drove in Pirro's last ALMS race in 2008 at Laguna Seca. Will the ACO give a bye in this case, as Albers also drove for Kolles last year at Le Mans an in the LMS?

Also, with a lack of racing, could Audi be using Kolles as a back up plan at Le Mans, or maybe for the faster Kolles drivers to maybe hassle the Pugs?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Interesting breakdown and also interesting Jarvis has a seat for Le Mans. He ran in the Asian Le Mans last year for just one race in a Kolles R10.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Apparently, Jarvis and Albers are getting a pass from the ACO, as neither apparently were offically signed as Audi Sport prototype drivers when they did their races. So that's the loophole there(though both were Audi DTM drivers during that period).


----------

